# So i'm thinking about smoking bacon for the first time.



## bros (Jul 16, 2013)

Picked up a hot smoker at a garage sale a few years back for cheap, it works, used it a few times, but haven't used it in a while.

Was thinking of making bacon with it.

Obviously, I'm not very experienced with smoking, so I have a few questions.

I am planning on using this recipe from Food Network as a three day curing sounds easy enough. However, since I do not have a cold smoker, what would you knowledgeable folks recommend I do? Open up the door on the smoker to let some of the heat get out? Put less coals in?

Have any tips for a first time bacon maker?

Edit: Oh yeah, I don't think it matters, but i'm in NJ.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 16, 2013)

Bros
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF welcome

Yes your location is inportant. Please add that to your profile.

Now to your bacon. I read the link that you posted. The link will be removed by the computer cops.

We are not allowed to post off site links.

That recipe will not make bacon as you know it. It will not be safe to eat if you cold smoked it 6 hours.

No you can't cold smoke by leaving the door open on a hot smoker!

.

Here is a link to my bacon

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...bacon-in-my-deluxe-uds-with-amnps-with-q-veiw

Spend some time in the bacon area on here.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 16, 2013)

Check out the various threads here on bacon. I'm sure you will find a recipe you like.

And the best way I know to cold smoke is using one of Todd Johnson's AMNPS. You'll find a link at the bottom for A-maze-n Smoker products. And there is an online coupon this month for 10% off, and free shipping. Use code SMFJULY2013

Good luck!


----------



## bros (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the tips.

So as far as I understand it, the difference between warm and cold smoking is that warm smoking cooks it while cold smoking simply imbues the smoky flavor.

Cold smoking seems like it might be a bit too much of a pain for my first time making bacon, to be honest.

The recipe I am planning on using requires three days of refrigeration - I am wondering if this sounds par for the course, above average, elow average, what? I mostly want to avoid trichinosis :P

So since the recipe requires cold smoking, I am curious as to how long I would warm smoke it for, another recipe I saw that did warm smoking suggested 2-3 hours at 200 degrees, how does that sound?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 16, 2013)

Days in cure depends on the particular recipe and method.
Is there cure in the recipe that you intend to use?
That's one of the dangers of important and relevant links being removed! Yikes!!!!!


~Martin


----------



## bros (Jul 17, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Days in cure depends on the particular recipe and method.
> Is there cure in the recipe that you intend to use?
> That's one of the dangers of important and relevant links being removed! Yikes!!!!!
> 
> ...


1 second.

Here's the ingredients:

1 cup sugar

1 cup salt

8 ounces molasses

2 quarts water

2 quarts apple cider

2 tablespoons black pepper

5 lb pork belly

Directions:

In a non-reactive pot, bring half the water, the cup of sugar, salt and 8 ounces of the molasses to boil while stirring to dissolve the sugar. Pour into a large container with the remaining water and the apple cider and cool to 40 degrees F in the refrigerator.

Press the pepper into the pork belly and once the brine has cooled placed the pork belly into the mixture until completely submerged  Refrigerate for three days. After three days have passed, remove the pork from the brine and pat dry with paper towels. Lay on a rack over a sheet pan and place in front of fan for 1 hour to form a pellicle. Lay the pork in the protein box of the cold smoker for 4-6 hours, then chill in the freezer for an hour to stiffen for easy slicing.

I was thinking that if I could find pink salt/cure #1, I would add some into the mixture, but I do not know how much/if that would be a good thing. I read pink salt gives it it's bacony color.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 17, 2013)

*Bacon*     Mmmmmmmmmm........... Bacon!

There is two excellent tutorials here. Pops which is a brine and BearCarvers which is a rub.

Here is what I understand, max heat allowable is approx 140 degrees. The warmer the bacon the better the smoke holds on, but you don't want to "Cook" it or render the fat. So from what I have seen some do cold smoke with a smoke generator the entire smoke. Some of the more seasoned veterans do extended smokes gradually increasing the temp from 100 to approx 140 carefully watching to not render the bacon. Some small amounts of weigh loss are generally given to loss of water from curing. Less than 5% seems acceptable.

Cold smoking can but doesn't require a cooling medium like ice. More normally its achieved by just using a smoke generator with no additional heat from the smoker.

If you still have questions and don't we all I would suggest you read either:

Bearcarvers Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108099/bacon-extra-smoky

Craigs Tutorial (Pops Brine)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way

These guys are ahead of the curve on makin bacon.

Hope it helps.

BTW here is my first bacon.













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 13, 2013






Its  a lot of fun, the first batch only lasted days all the neighbor as well as the butcher took some. Sunday or Monday I'll have some more coming out of a 2 week brine/cure. Thinking maybe this time I'll do a cold smoke. Oh and the above picture is a 10 hour smoke, 100 to a max of 137 degrees. Want to try a cold smoke to see if there is a difference in the meats texture.

Enjoy the smoke.

Craig's Readers Digest version of Pop's has a very easy simple cure guide as to how long to brine/cure per meat type.

Bear says that ham cured butts are the ambrosia of the gods!

Pop Bear and Craig are pretty dang smart smokers.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 17, 2013)

*CAUTION:  **Food Network has some good recipes...BUT...NOT WHEN IT COMES TO CURED MEATS! Stick with known and proven methods like those found here...JJ*


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 17, 2013)

Bros,

The first time I tried bacon, I used a similar brine with half water & half apple cider. I found that due to the high sugar content, the finished bacon would fry up very dark, very quickly. I stopped using apple cider, and haven't had that problem since. Also, I know that there are uncured bacon products out there, but I would never make my own without cure #1.


----------



## bros (Jul 17, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> *Bacon*     Mmmmmmmmmm........... Bacon!
> 
> There is two excellent tutorials here. Pops which is a brine and BearCarvers which is a rub.
> 
> ...



That looks delicious.


Chef JimmyJ said:


> *CAUTION:  **Food Network has some good recipes...BUT...NOT WHEN IT COMES TO CURED MEATS! Stick with known and proven methods like those found here...JJ*


Good to know.

What problems are typically faced with their recipes? Ones such as the one identified below, i.e. too sugary/salty/etc?



mneeley490 said:


> Bros,
> 
> The first time I tried bacon, I used a similar brine with half water & half apple cider. I found that due to the high sugar content, the finished bacon would fry up very dark, very quickly. I stopped using apple cider, and haven't had that problem since. Also, I know that there are uncured bacon products out there, but I would never make my own without cure #1.



Yeah, I was thinking the apple cider might make it a bit too sugary.

Also, I was able to find some sodium nitrite while out getting pork belly. Would this work as curing salt?

Also, i'm only working with two 3.5 lb pork bellies. They aren't *that* thick, does that mean I could cure for less time?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 17, 2013)

bros said:


> Also, I was able to find some sodium nitrite while out getting pork belly. Would this work as curing salt?



What exactly do you have?



~Martin


----------



## bros (Jul 17, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> What exactly do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


It's labelled Sodium Nitrite. Got it from an Asian food market.


----------



## smoking b (Jul 17, 2013)

bros said:


> Also, I was able to find some sodium nitrite while out getting pork belly. Would this work as curing salt?
> 
> Also, i'm only working with two 3.5 lb pork bellies. They aren't *that* thick, does that mean I could cure for less time?


Cure #1 is pink & consists of  6.25% sodium nitrite and 93.75% salt - is this what you found?

Yes thinner cuts of meat cure faster than thicker ones.

As far as cold smoking goes I find cold smoked bacon to be far superior to hot smoked bacon in both flavor & texture & will only cold smoke mine. You will find lots of opinions on this though. One thing is for sure though - you will soon have some homemade bacon to enjoy!


----------



## bros (Jul 17, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Cure #1 is pink & consists of  6.25% sodium nitrite and 93.75% salt - is this what you found?
> 
> Yes thinner cuts of meat cure faster than thicker ones.
> 
> As far as cold smoking goes I find cold smoked bacon to be far superior to hot smoked bacon in both flavor & texture & will only cold smoke mine. You will find lots of opinions on this though. One thing is for sure though - you will soon have some homemade bacon to enjoy!


Nope, Found a 3 oz packet marked Sodium Nitrite


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 17, 2013)

What's it called?
How much nitrite is in it?
Any directions on the package?





~Martin


----------



## bros (Jul 17, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> What's it called?
> How much nitrite is in it?
> Any directions on the package?
> 
> ...


This is what it says on the label:

Sodium Nitrite

Net Wt: 3oz (85g)

Ing: Sodium Nitrite

Food Ingredient.

(Not for immediate consumption)


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 17, 2013)

It's hard to believe that it's pure nitrite, but it may be.
You shouldn't use it unless you're 100% sure what it is.
Pure sodium nitrite is extremely dangerous to work with.
It's certainly not for beginners.

Are you still planning to use Scrap Iron Chef's Bacon recipe?
That's a LOT of sugar even without the apple cider.
In addition, as written, it's a an unsafe recipe.


~Martin


----------



## bros (Jul 17, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> It's hard to believe that it's pure nitrite, but it may be.
> You shouldn't use it unless you're 100% sure what it is.
> Pure sodium nitrite is extremely dangerous to work with.
> It's certainly not for beginners.
> ...


Yeah, probably not going to use the nitrite.

That is the recipe I was thinking of using. I have some very thin pork belly - it's about 0.75 to 1 inch thick and about 3 pounds.

From what I was reading, a rule of thumb is 1 day of curing per half inch, so I would cure this for 2 days, then an extra day for safety.


----------



## smoking b (Jul 17, 2013)

bros said:


> This is what it says on the label:
> 
> Sodium Nitrite
> 
> ...


Hmm - you could use that to make your own cure #1 but I don't think I'm allowed to post the method on here due to possible serious safety issues as it could be quite dangerous if not done EXACTLY right. You would be much farther ahead (and safer) to just get some cure #1 to use...


----------



## bros (Jul 17, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Hmm - you could use that to make your own cure #1 but I don't think I'm allowed to post the method on here due to possible serious safety issues as it could be quite dangerous if not done EXACTLY right. You would be much farther ahead (and safer) to just get some cure #1 to use...


Yeah, i'm not going to risk that math when I am absolutely *horrible* at math. I'd rather not poison myself with sodium nitrite.

Here's another recipe I found, opinions?

*1/8 cup fennel seeds
1/8 cup cumin seeds
1 tablespoon coriander seeds
4 teaspoon black peppercorns
1 teaspoon white peppercorns
2 tablespoon ground coriander
1/2 cup salt
1/3 cup sugar*

Rub the pork belly with the cure, refrigerate for 3 days.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 17, 2013)

If you use the Scrap Iron Chef's Bacon recipe and you don't use cure, you should ignore the following part of the directions and hot smoke the bacon.
As written, the bacon is in the danger zone for far too long.

_*"Lay on a rack over a sheet pan and place in front of a fan for 1 hour to form a pellicle. Lay the pork in the protein box of a cold smoker and smoke for 4 to 6 hours."*_



~Martin


----------



## bros (Jul 17, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> If you use the Scrap Iron Chef's Bacon recipe and you don't use cure, you should ignore the following part of the directions and hot smoke the bacon.
> As written, the bacon is in the danger zone for far too long.
> 
> _*"Lay on a rack over a sheet pan and place in front of a fan for 1 hour to form a pellicle. Lay the pork in the protein box of a cold smoker and smoke for 4 to 6 hours."*_
> ...


I was thinking that would be a bit dangerous. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 17, 2013)

If you want it to taste like bacon, you really should wait and get the Cure #1....which is essential if you're going to cold smoke,
I recommend keeping it simple.
Pop's brine is an easy way to do it and most folks like it.


~Martin


----------



## bros (Jul 17, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> If you want it to taste like bacon, you really should wait and get the Cure #1....which is essential if you're going to cold smoke,
> I recommend keeping it simple.
> Pop's brine is an easy way to do it and most folks like it.
> 
> ...


I was looking at Pop's brine and i'm just a bit... reticent to use it as I have no curing salt, also it says "for every 1 gallon of water, add etc. etc. etc."

I don't know how many gallons of water I would use.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 17, 2013)

You do need the Cure #1 if you're going to use Pop's brine.
A gallon of water should be an appropriate amount for what you're doing.



~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 17, 2013)

Is there a Cabela's, Bass Pro Shops, Gander Mountain, etc. near you?
They often have Cure #1.


~Martin


----------



## bros (Jul 17, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Is there a Cabela's, Bass Pro Shops, Gander Mountain, etc. near you?
> They often have Cure #1.
> 
> 
> ~Martin


The closest thing to a sporting goods store near me is Sports Authority. Tried Whole Foods and the local supermarkets, no luck there for Curing Salt/Cure #1/Pink Salt


----------



## themule69 (Jul 17, 2013)

Here the local butcher shop will sell cure #!. Then their is ebay. Their is also the tender quick option. Not as simple as Pop's brine/cure.

Or if need be I can buy some here and send you some cure #1

Happy smoken

David


----------



## smoking b (Jul 17, 2013)

You could try a local butcher - there is one near me that sells cure #1...

Edit: Too slow again


----------



## themule69 (Jul 17, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> You could try a local butcher - there is one near me that sells cure #1...
> 
> Edit: Too slow again


lol


----------



## bros (Jul 17, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Here the local butcher shop will sell cure #!. Then their is ebay. Their is also the tender quick option. Not as simple as Pop's brine/cure.
> 
> Or if need be I can buy some here and send you some cure #1
> 
> ...


I went to the closest butcher shop to me yesterday - it was more of a fancy deli than a butcher shop. I have no idea why they advertise as a butcher shop.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 17, 2013)

After I bought my Cure #1, Morton's smoked sugar cure, and Morton's readi quick from "Butchers and Packers" website, I found that the little local country independent grocery store had them on the shelf. But I ordered online from "Butcher and Packers".

I also first try ed curing with Salt Peter, I wasted a load of good meat. I would suggest for your first time you follow either Pop's brine cure or Bears dry rub, then you'll have a better feel for whats going on. Then you can venture out and try different ideas for spices. That way you have a guaranteed good bar to judge your future endeavors upon.

Oh and good afternoon all..... you guys been busy little beavers this AM....LOL


----------



## themule69 (Jul 17, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> After I bought my Cure #1, Morton's smoked sugar cure, and Morton's readi quick from "Butchers and Packers" website, I found that the little local country independent grocery store had them on the shelf. But I ordered online from "Butcher and Packers".
> 
> I also first try ed curing with Salt Peter, I wasted a load of good meat. I would suggest for your first time you follow either Pop's brine cure or Bears dry rub, then you'll have a better feel for whats going on. Then you can venture out and try different ideas for spices. That way you have a guaranteed good bar to judge your future endeavors upon.
> 
> Oh and good afternoon all..... you guys been busy little beavers this AM....LOL









Afternoon Foam

happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Jul 17, 2013)

My pharmacist was worried about me when I asked him for some salt peter....... ROFLMAO


----------



## bros (Jul 17, 2013)

So if I did pops brine, could I still do a 3 day cure?


----------



## themule69 (Jul 17, 2013)

bros said:


> So if I did pops brine, could I still do a 3 day cure?


only if you have 1/2" bacon.

David


----------



## rich- (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello Bros. You have been given some excellent advice here on your bacon makin.

Just thought I would throw my 2 cents worth in. I have made bacon approx 12 times now since I got into the smoking craze and here is what I do.

First off, I mix up a 1 gallon batch of Pops Brine exactly as he post it, Put my bellie meat in and make sure that it is submerged in the brine completely. I put it all in my meat fridge and leave it set for no less than 12 days at between 36 and 38 degrees.

After the 12 days of soaking have gone by, I pull the meat, rense in cold water, slice a couple slices and fry for a tatste test, which I have never found my bacon to be to salty.

Then I place the meat in the frifge over night to form the pellicle, take out the next morning, put it on my bacon hooks and hang it in my smoker. I only cold smoke and I usually use hickory (matter of taste) I smoke the meat at 100 degrees or a little less for the upwards of 12 to 16 hours.

I put the smoked bacon in the fridge to get real cold for firming up, then slice and package it.

I have had nothing bu raves about my bacon.

Rich-


----------



## tropez (Jul 18, 2013)

bros said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> So as far as I understand it, the difference between warm and cold smoking is that warm smoking cooks it while cold smoking simply imbues the smoky flavor.
> 
> ...


Get a regular pack of bacon

Put the smoker on smoke or around 220ish and let it warm up

Put the bacon on

2.5-3 hours later enjoy some of the best bacon out there.

I do this on Saturday mornings right when I wake up. About an hour after my kids get up the bacon is done. They love me for it.

I let others, like Farmland create the bacon, I just cook it. :)


----------



## foamheart (Jul 18, 2013)

The picture of the smoke I showed on page one was 10 hours at 100 degrees. But that was the smoker setting. Due to the amps the temp actually ran 110 to 137 degrees. It could have easily been pulled at 6 to 8 hours, 10 was too much.


----------



## bros (Aug 16, 2013)

Okay.

Got some pork belly last Friday, put it in the Pop's Brine.

Checked it today and it was... slimy feeling.

Rinsed a slice off, patted it dry, tossed it in the pan, and it didn't act like bacon.

Maybe it needs to be smoked to be proper bacon?

Any suggestions for how long I smoke it in my hot smoker/what temp?


----------



## foamheart (Aug 16, 2013)

*Bacon*

There is two excellent tutorials here. Pops which is a brine and BearCarvers which is a rub.

Here is what I understand, max heat allowable is approx 140 degrees. The warmer the bacon the better the smoke holds on, but you don't want to "Cook" it or render the fat. So from what I have seen some do cold smoke with a smoke generator the entire smoke.

Some of the more seasoned veterans do extended smokes gradually increasing the temp from 100 to approx 140 carefully watching to not render the bacon. Some small amounts of weigh loss are generally given to loss of water from curing. Less than 5% seems acceptable.

Cold smoking can but doesn't require a cooling medium like ice. More normally its achieved by just using a smoke generator with no additional heat from the smoker.

If you still have questions and don't we all I would suggest you read either:

Bearcarvers Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108099/bacon-extra-smoky

Craigs Tutorial (Pops Brine)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way

These guys are ahead of the curve on makin bacon.

Hope it helps.

I believe that Pop's recipe says 10 to 14 days? You are rushing it a little maybe?


----------



## bros (Aug 16, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> *Bacon*
> 
> There is two excellent tutorials here. Pops which is a brine and BearCarvers which is a rub.
> 
> ...


Pop's says 10-14, but other, virtually identical recipes i've seen online say minimum of seven.

The Bearcarvers tutorial says 1 day per half inch, then 2 days for safety. My pieces are sizable, but not tiny, so seven days should suffice. I plan on smoking the bacon tomorrow afternoon (after almost 8 days in the cure). Cured by having it in a large plastic container in the fridge in the curing solution.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't understand, you are using Pop's Brine to Bears specifications. Take pictures so we can all see your results. Maybe a new shortened process to try.


----------



## bros (Aug 16, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Sorry, I didn't understand, you are using Pop's Brine to Bears specifications. Take pictures so we can all see your results. Maybe a new shortened process to try.


Will do.


----------



## bros (Aug 16, 2013)

Question - After I smoke it in my warm smoker, do I need to cook it in the oven, as some recipes I have seen online state, before frying it up?


----------



## bros (Aug 16, 2013)

Is there anything to be concerned about with regards to the pork belly feeling slimy?


----------



## bros (Aug 18, 2013)

It was a complete success.

Smoked it until the internal temp hit 150 then took it off the smoker.

Put it in the fridge overnight and cut it today.

Meet one of our lovely pieces of pork belly (Not the one pictured in the following pictures):













3VNDCEp.jpg



__ bros
__ Aug 18, 2013






Here's it all sliced up:













MCdEIM5.jpg



__ bros
__ Aug 18, 2013






It's ready to go in the oven!













UeqTA30.jpg



__ bros
__ Aug 18, 2013






It's cooking!













nqMNG6g.jpg



__ bros
__ Aug 18, 2013






And here we have some of the finished slices:













qN8I4uU.jpg



__ bros
__ Aug 18, 2013


----------

